# Coloration  question



## wYs Ranch (Jan 11, 2011)

can anyone identify what would bring this bunny's coloring about?  Mother and father were both dark brown all over (like wild rabbit brown heather only dark, almost black) 
It has a distinctive lighter belly.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 11, 2011)

What breed?  is it a standard coat or rex?  Age?  Definately an agouti ... eye rings started, cheek patches, light underbelly ... my guess is the inside of the ears are also light in color.  Chestnut?


----------



## tortoise (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like a chestnut or a colored chinchilla.  Chestnut looks "like a wild rabbit."


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 12, 2011)

He looks Chestnut aka Chestnut Agouti.  It's that "wild" rabbit look that is common in domestic rabbits.  The kit has the Agouti/Tan pattern.  It is a dominant gene, though, off the bat, I wouldn't think it could be hid by a parent.  

I'd like to see photos of the parents if you can post them.


----------



## wYs Ranch (Jan 13, 2011)

Honestly I had my doubts about the breed when we got them.  They were said to be New Zeelands and CA's.   I wasn't concerned about papers for meat rabbits.  Maybe once I get established I can invest in some better stock.

I'll try to get a photo of the father (mother same color) this weekend.  It's dark when I am home during the week.

I really like this one's color and may keep it for fun.  The rest of the kits were, 2 white, this one, and 6 either black or drk brown like parents.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, NZs are recognized in black, red, and white by the ARBA plus, who knows what unrecognized colors may pop up now and then. 

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't forget broken NZ!  We've been showing for a year now ... legally!  WhooHoo ... 

Chestnut is not a color we see too often, if the parents are purbred.  Most of it is a throwback to whatever was used to create the original color ... mainly in the red lines.  Blacks are pretty solid as to not throwing other colors.  But when the red & broken lines were created other breeds were used that contained agouti.  So, one of two things ... they are heavy mixed and not true NZ ... or they are from a barn that had both Reds & blacks.  Seen that cross produce unique colors.

We have crossed white with broken ... whites & brokens.  black w/ white ... blacks & whites.  black w/broken ... white, broken black & black (and an occasional blue or broken blue due to the original genetic creation of broken).  The percentage of each color in the litter is directly related to the color in each parent's heritage.  Have not seen steels, agoutis, etc.  But, people who have red in the barn do ... Ours are dual purpose animals (show & meat), so if we did have an agouti producer, he/she would be culled.  On that thought ... we are involved with the blue and broken blue as the COD is in process.

Since you don't know the true parentage, my guess is a heavy mix of some form, not purebred on the NZ or Cali.  But, if you are producing for meat, the coat color really doesn't matter ... all the meat tastes the same!

Cute baby!  Strong color ... Have fun ...


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 13, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Don't forget broken NZ!  We've been showing for a year now ... legally!  WhooHoo ...


That's true!  Congratulations.  (I was looking at my old SOP because is was closest to me, lol).

Good luck on the blues.  I really wish that that standards commitee would just automatically accept the dilutes of the colors that pass.   At least they are making some good changes to the whole process. 

Also, you very nicely put into words what I had pictured in my head yesterday about the chestnut coloration being a throwback from the red development.  It's nice to read what other people see more clearly than I because of their experience.


----------



## collector (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the color of your bunny. The main thing is if they grow out properly. My guess is he will!


----------

